# Any Sand Fleas Lately?



## Bluesbreaker (Apr 28, 2009)

Has anybody been finding a good amount of sand fleas lately? If so, how many, what size? With this time change I'm gonna start fishing almost every evening. I know I can't afford to buy that much shrimp so I might be relying more heavily on sand fleas if they are around. Thanks in advance!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

found plenty of all sizes along ft pickens last week.......good luck.


----------



## Chuck K. (Mar 10, 2009)

I usually go out with shrimp just to get bait in the water right away. Sandfleas are out there and have been for a few weeks. I'm only getting a couple per scoop so no big numbers yet.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

Chuck K. said:


> I usually go out with shrimp just to get bait in the water right away. Sandfleas are out there and have been for a few weeks. I'm only getting a couple per scoop so no big numbers yet.


I tried to find some last year around Fort Morgan, never could. Will try and look harder this year. Frustrating...


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

There were a couple guys getting a few at Pickens this morning


----------



## MikeS512 (Nov 22, 2011)

We got a whole bucketfull in one scoop yesterday on Perdido


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

Maybe I need a picture showing what to look for on the beach. I never really felt like I was sure about what I was looking for.


----------



## Chuck K. (Mar 10, 2009)

There is a very good tutorial sticky in this forum. If you want to catch sand fleas now, you have to get wet since they are deeper. Soon enough, they should be up on the beach more and easier to spot.


----------

